# Blackberry Wine Sediment After Filtering



## vtwinemaker (Feb 22, 2011)

Blackberry Wine - Fermentation started 08/2009; bottled 07/2010; wine was very clear for several months after bottling but sedimentation appeared within last 2-3 months.

I transferred 5 bottles to 1 gallon jug about two weeks ago and added bentonite. Wine appeared to clear. Last night, I racked and then filtered. After filtration, wine was cloudy. This morning, the wine has cleared, but has sediment at bottom of jug. Any comments or suggestions as to what I should do next? Should I filter again?

Thanks,

VTwinemaker


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 22, 2011)

filtering won't always clear a wine up. you should wait longer after adding bentonite to do anything with the wine. it just doesn't work very fast. what micron of filter did you use? i guess it could be bentonite as sediment? i would wait for a month and rack. then wait another month and see what it looks like then. as long as there isn't alot of headspace and it's sealed. there should be no harm in waiting. i'd put it in a cool place (40-50F) and let it sit. should clear and sediment fall out over time. also, i'd add a lil sulfite to keep it from oxidizing/bacteria.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Filter does not clear your wine - you should only filter when it has been cleared.

Filtering will add a polished finish to your wine - if you use a sterile filter pad that will remove any yeast left over.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Feb 22, 2011)

Sometimes you'll have things that are dissolved in the liquid that will precipitate out over time under the right conditions. Tartaric acid is an example which cause wine diamonds when it precipitates out.  Filtering the wine will not removed dissolved tartaric acid. I've also had other wines, that were clear at bottling, throw additional sediment after a couple of years aging. Most were fairly high acid fruit wines.


----------

